# Compact Flourecents



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is the difference between a 12w 6500k daytime CFL from say Home Depot that is 7$ to the 12w 6500k daytime aquarium CFL from the lfs that is like 17$? They look identical and have all the same ratings. Are the home depot ones usable for a lightly planted aquarium? are they bad for fish? Any info is appreciated


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

different bulbs peak at different wave lengths, the temperature rating is how it will visually seem to our eye, nothing to do with what wave lengths it peaks or doesn't peak at. The LFS ones are normally designed specifically for the most responsive wave lengths to plants. How much better they are though depends on who you ask. Normally i find 6500K daylight bulbs from the hardware store to be just as good as expensive bulbs from the fish shop in terms of twister CFLs


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great write up and comments neven,

from my personal opinion i've tried both in smaller tanks 5.5 gallons and got the same growth in co2 injected tanks with identical substrate and plants

hth
Raymond


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

ya thanks for the advice, a lightly planted tank will do just fine with the hardware store lights, and it does absolutley no harm to the fish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've run several fw planted tanks and sw refugiums with Phillips 6500k Daylight CFL bulbs no problem.

I now use LED PAR38 bulbs (6w at 6500k ordered online) and they work even better & more energy efficient.


----------

